
Ask HN: Should I worry about software patents? - navium
A patent like this http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.freepatentsonline.com&#x2F;y2016&#x2F;0342709.html is a straightforward way of persisting graph data on RDBMS. If I wish to create an open source alternate  implementation of a GraphDB with similar design, should I be bothered? Can I get away with minor tweaks in the design?
======
z3t4
If you live in a country with software patents, just take your business
elsewhere. If you live in a democracy make sure next time you vote you vote
against software patents.

